# Necrons vs Tyranids



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey everybody,

Me and my friend will shortly be having a game against a force of Tyranids, it is a 700-800 point game, our Necron force will be made up of:

-22 Warriors
-Monolith
-Necron Lord (Phylactery, Ressurection Orb)

Now we have agreed on the army list and are pretty confident about the game, and we would like to know if anybody had any anti-nid tactics to spare.

Suggestions are welcome, thanks. 

The Warhound


----------



## Necronlord206 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Suggestion*

Yo heres a suggestion, Just beat the crap outta 'em.


Lol jokin im the one with u in necron army n i only just started XD


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Stay out of CC whatever you do. 

You're going to have to split your warriors (to meet FOC requirements), so keep them 6" apart with the lord 2"ish between both and deploy them behind your Monolith. Try to keep the Monolith between your force and the Nid force if at all possible.

You're going to have a problem doing it, since you'll be outnumbered pretty severely, but that's what you'll need to try. Hit large concentrations of CC units with the particle whip, or if he doesn't place his units in concentrations, make sure you target the CC specialists first. Watch the timing on switching from the particle whip to the flux arc - it'll be important.

Anything that comes around the Monolith, pick up with the warriors.

Good luck - It'll be a tough battle. Nids are always tough.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Getting the Monolith in amongst the Tyranids and using the Flux Arc will be quite effective. It should let you wound most things on a 2+ and beats almost all Tyranid armour. Warriors should try to find somewhere in cover so that they at least get to strike first if they are assaulted, and just in case there are any nasty things like the Doom. Try to keep all the action at range, to reduce the chance of CC.
If the enemy bunch up really tightly then use the Particle Whip.

Not much else really. Your only advantage is better guns, so make the most of it.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

The Warhound said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Me and my friend will shortly be having a game against a force of Tyranids, it is a 700-800 point game, our Necron force will be made up of:
> 
> ...


sounds like a good battle!! best to you! I like Phyactery, keeps your lord going and going! Good luck with your bug prob.


----------



## Yousei (Nov 4, 2009)

Trick to this will be hiding your warriors somewhere - at 800, nids really dont have a very good shot at killing the monolith besides zoans - and you can nuke them with the lith if they do show up. Let the monolith kill most of what comes, and shoot the warriors at anything slipping past. He should be going for phase out with a load of cc gribblies coming straight at the warriors.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lucky thing is that not many Tyranid CC units actually have power weapons, so WBB and armour will really help you. That said, do try to keep your Troops out of CC, because their shooting will do a lot more damage. S4AP5 is pretty nice vs nids. 
Watch out for MCs though, the Nids have an amazing number of them, and they can come in large broods (although few people are making use of that feature yet).


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

I kinda doubt he'd have many MCs in an 800 pt game. Unless of course he went bare minimum on troops (which i think is 2 Ripper Swarms at 30 each), which would give hime 740 pts to blow on MCs and HQs.

Actually..... He could fit Swarmlord and 2 Carnifexes in there. hurrhurrhurr.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Nids are so cheap, you could get lots of nasty things into 800pts.

You could easily get a HT and 3 Carnifexs in an 800pt legal list.


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

Brilliant tips guys thanks! k:

And I think I'm going to take in mind the Warrior organisation a lot, for they will be shooting non-stop all game, I'm not entirely sure on everything our opponent has right now but mostly Termagants and Hormagaunts so the Particle Whip and flux arc will come in very handy, I am feeling pretty confident with this advice I think if the dice roll in our favour the game could be ours! :biggrin:


----------

